# Orange...



## Pierrou (3 Janvier 2008)

Je sais pas où placer ce sujet, parce qu'il ne concerne pas le mac, ni des questions techniques, je voudrais plutôt faire appel au renard rusé assoiffé de sang qui sommeille en chacun de nous...
Que je vous explique mes déboires avec la société de téléphonie mobile susnommée ( en titre) déjà.
J'ai un forfait intense chais pas quoi avantage étudiant ( car, en plus d'être seigneur Sith, je suis étudiant, si... si...  ), avec 5 numéros gratos... ma foi ça marchait plutôt bien... jusqu'au 24 décembre, où je reçois un SMS m'informant que suite à un hors forfait de 75 euros, ma ligne est bloquée...; 
Je vous passe les détails, j'appelle le service client, le gars me dit que c'est une erreur de la part, et que le service réclamation me contacte dans la journée.  Bon, le 28, toujours pas de nouvelles, mis à part une facture m'informant que je vais casquer 210 euros le 1er janvier pour un hors forfait de 170 euros... :affraid:
Je rappelle le service, que dalle. Hier, très ponctuel, Orange me débite 210 euros, me plongeant d'entrée de jeu dans le rouge  
Pas dégonflé, je les rappelle ( du portable paternel, le mien étant encore bloqué ), toujours pas de résultat. Je demande la réactivation de la ligne, pas possible... "même si vous avez débité ?" "ben ouais". Je demande un remboursement: " on peut vous faire un avoir"... " :rateau: 
Bon, j'ai été  en agence, ça a rien donné... Ce matin, ma mère, excédée, prend les choses en main... C'est dingue ce qu'on peut obtenir quand on leur annonce qu'on a pris contact avec les autorités concernés ( ARCEP, UFC etc )  
Bref, tout ça pour dire que quand même, ils ont honte de rien...  

Mais ça m'amène à la partie ou je veux vos conseils...  
Ils me promettent un geste commercial après remboursement... qu'est-il envisageable de demander, selon vous ?


----------



## Bassman (3 Janvier 2008)

Demande un iphone gratos.


----------



## meskh (3 Janvier 2008)

Maintenant que tu as ton iPhone, change d'opérateur


----------



## pascalformac (3 Janvier 2008)

Au minimum exiger ... un iphone

( je plaisante ils ne le feront pas)

Par contre tout dépend de ce que tu estimes avoir été le préjudice

( reflechir la dessus avec ta môman qui a l'air de très très bon conseil)


----------



## vleroy (3 Janvier 2008)

le préjudice dans une cause pareil retenu par un tribunal (en admettant que tu gagnes, ce qui n'est pas totalement certain) est inférieur à 10 euros et 500 d'article 700, ce qui ne paye même pas ton avocat.
tout cela pour relativiser


----------



## meskh (3 Janvier 2008)

perso j'étais abonné chez Orange depuis Ola, et pour un renouvellement ils n'ont même pas voulu me vendre un telephone que tous vendaient 1 euros c'est dire..... :mouais:

hélas, ne rêve pas ....:rose:


----------



## vleroy (3 Janvier 2008)

meskh a dit:


> perso j'étais abonné chez Orange depuis Ola, et pour un renouvellement ils n'ont même pas voulu me vendre un telephone que tous vendaient 1 euros c'est dire..... :mouais:
> 
> hélas, ne rêve pas ....:rose:



dis leur que tu vas à la concurrence, tu vas voir ils te font les même conditions que pour un nouveau... Bien sûr pour un forfait à dix euros, ton rayon d'action est comme... limité...
Tiens moi ils voulaient faire un renouvellement, et me fourguer un super mobile (j'ai 175000 points) chez SFR, et comme j'ai un iphone, je ne vois pas bien l'intérêt, j'ai râler, et hop ils m'envoient un N95 désimlocké... Cadeau pour ma petite femme (qui est chez Orange )


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Ils me promettent un geste commercial après remboursement... qu'est-il envisageable de demander, selon vous ?



Euh...

Le genre de geste que si tu t'assois dessus tu as mal au c.ul ?


----------



## pascalformac (3 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> 10 euros et 500 d'article 700:


incomprehensible  ( erreur de frappe , manque un truc?)

en passant ce genre de litige est réglable à l'amiable ou par T.I (TI  pas besoin d'avocat et couts minimalistes)
Ceci dit j'utilisais le mot préjudice dans son sens global , pas au sens juridique strict ( où là il y a des barêmes ...datés)


----------



## meskh (3 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> dis leur que tu vas à la concurrence, tu vas voir ils te font les même conditions que pour un nouveau... Bien sûr pour un forfait à dix euros, ton rayon d'action est comme... limité...
> Tiens moi ils voulaient faire un renouvellement, et me fourguer un super mobile (j'ai 175000 points) chez SFR, et comme j'ai un iphone, je ne vois pas bien l'intérêt, j'ai râler, et hop ils m'envoient un N95 désimlocké... Cadeau pour ma petite femme (qui est chez Orange )



et bien en fait je leur ai dis que j'allais aller chez Bouygues avec mes factures à 80 de moyenne pour avoir le téléphone que je voulais, et ils m'ont dit d'y aller :rose:
mais dans l'histoire, ce n'est même pas le coup des points qui m'a géné mais plutôt la non-action :mouais:

je te dis ça, mais cela s'est passé il y a maintenant 2 ans, et les choses seblent avoir changé au lu de ton histoire


----------



## vleroy (3 Janvier 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> incomprehensible  ( erreur de frappe , manque un truc?)
> 
> en passant ce genre de litige est réglable à l'amiable ou par T.I (TI  pas besoin d'avocat et couts minimalistes)
> Ceci dit j'utilisais le mot préjudice dans son sens global , pas au sens juridique strict ( où là il y a des barêmes ...datés)



500 euros je voulais dire selon l'article 700 du NCPC (Nouveau Code de Procédure Civil)

oui tu as raison pour un litige pareil, le TI est d'ailleurs seul compétent. Mais comme les gens montent vite en pensant que le préjudice se chiffre en millions à force de regarder les conneries américaines, avec l'avocat qui plaide avec un paperboard pour démontrer où était le cadavre dans les 5 dernières minutes du procès), je préfère prévenir. Voir même qu'une procédure considérée comme abusive peut vite se retourner au désagrément du plaignant, initialement bien fondé à agir

Si tu savais en matière d'expertise judiciaire, le nombre de dossiers que j'ai pour un robinet qui fuit. Rien que l'heure d'avocat, cela paierait le plombier et on en parlerait plus


----------



## pascalformac (3 Janvier 2008)

oui oui je sais bien ( c'est la télé "éducative", parait que c'est encore dans le cahier des charges de chaines publiques , mais c'est un autre débat)

Je plussoise sur la réflexion à mener avant de s'engager sur la voie d'action en justice...

Ici régler ca à l'amiable
ca ira aussi vite voire avec des résultats plus "payants"

ps pour l'histoire des avocats et plombier
prendre un avocat débutant hihihi
( et surtout garder précieusement ta liste de ...plombiers, les bons, compétents et à prix corrects deviennent rares, remplacés par des "urgentistes" mal formés et parfois abuseurs, genre ceux en tête de listes annuaires)


----------



## Pierrou (3 Janvier 2008)

Ouais, ben de toute c'est en voie de réglement, je vais pas m'engager dans une procédure en justice, ils s'en foutent, doivent avoir plein d'avocats et une caisse pour payer ça, de toute ça me coûterait plus que ça me rapporterait
Nan, mais considérant qu'avec leur erreur, j'ai perdu plus de 300 euros quand même... 
Pas un iphone videmment ( quoique...   ) mais bon, un tit téléphone gratos...  ou un max de points fidélité...


----------



## vleroy (3 Janvier 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ps pour l'histoire des avocats et plombier
> prendre un avocat débutant hihihi
> ( et surtout garder précieusement ta liste de ...plombiers, les bons, compétents et à prix corrects deviennent rares, remplacés par des "urgentistes" mal formés et parfois abuseurs, genre ceux en tête de listes annuaires)



(HS) Hors de question, c'est la première activité dans ma carrière où les clients se bousculent et payent d'avance. Vive les mauvais plombiers et les avocats brillants   (FIN DU HS)


----------



## boddy (3 Janvier 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Nan, mais considérant qu'avec leur erreur, j'ai perdu plus de 300 euros quand même...
> Pas un iphone videmment ( quoique...   ) mais bon, un tit téléphone gratos...  ou un max de points fidélité...




Fais toi rembourser les 300 , là pas de problème tu peux  prouver la somme avec tes relevés bancaires (découvert, etc...). Tu peux essayer quelques euros de plus en évaluant ton préjudice : ligne coupée. Mais, à mon avis ne rêve pas trop, c'est les seuls cadeaux qu'ils accepteront de te faire.


----------



## Pierrou (3 Janvier 2008)

Ah ben déjà un peu qu'ils vont me rembourser les 300 euros ! 
Zont essayé de me faire accepter un avoir du montant correspondant, je leur ai dit que ce serait un peu comme de la vente forcée... zont rien dit  
Nan parce que là en attendant, mon budget de janvier va être amputé des 2/3 là :sick:

Remarque, ma môman, toujours elle, ya deux ans, a obtenu du SAV apple une deuxième réparation gratos ( zavaient pas bien fait la première, changé le mauvais truc ) et un Panther tout neuf orginial en prime


----------



## Bassman (3 Janvier 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Remarque, ma môman, toujours elle, *ya deux ans*, a obtenu du SAV apple [] un Panther tout neuf orginial en prime



Ah c'est bête ça, pasque y'a 2 ans c'était déjà Tiger...


----------



## Pierrou (3 Janvier 2008)

Euh... :rose:

Ouais, j'me suis gouré, c'était ya plus longtemps en fait... ya trois ans et demi, pour être exact... Enfin tout ça pour dire qu'avec un peu de doigté ( et un bon couteau entre les dents...  )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Janvier 2008)

Demande un filet d'oranges, des Navelinas, elles sont excellentes en ce moment...


----------



## Pierrou (4 Janvier 2008)

Ouais, pas la peine de s'égosiller et de repartir sans iPhone, mais a-Phone... 



Tapez pas, chuis déjà parti !  :love:


----------



## NED (4 Janvier 2008)

Reviens Pierrou...on a les même à la maison... 

Ma femme pour une grosse erreur de leur part chez SFR avait demandé un max de points fidelité (carré rouge) et du coup avait pu prendre un super téléphone à l'époque.
Elle les avait menacé de changer d'opérateur, y'a quelque années ils aimaient pas ce genre de menace, donc il réagisaient, maintenant il s'en balancent comme de l'an quarante.

Une négo en point fidélité il acceptent assez facilement vu que ça leur coûte rien en thunes...


----------



## vleroy (4 Janvier 2008)

NED a dit:


> Une négo en point fidélité il acceptent assez facilement vu que ça leur coûte rien en thunes...



et que ça te rapporte des cacahouètes


----------



## Pierrou (4 Janvier 2008)

Ben, ça me semble le plus raisonnable, oui... Après 649 euros, ça fait combien en points fidélité ? :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (4 Janvier 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Ben, ça me semble le plus raisonnable, oui... Après 649 euros, ça fait combien en points fidélité ? :rateau:



des millions non?


----------



## Pierrou (4 Janvier 2008)

A peu d'choses près...


----------



## NED (4 Janvier 2008)

Une bagatelle quoi....ca en fait des kilos de cacahuettes


----------



## Pierrou (5 Janvier 2008)

Tant qu'à faire, qu'on me paie en Curly  

Cela dit, c'est vrai que je ne peux même pas menacer d'aller voir chez le voisin si l'herbe est plus verte.... Comme de toute manière ils se sont tous entendus... :sick:

C'est quand même triste, cet oligopole à la con...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Janvier 2008)

Si tu veux, je dois pouvoir retrouver mon TomTom®...


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2008)

Ou un _Bi-Bop_  ?!...


----------



## Grug (5 Janvier 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Ou un _Bi-Bop_  ?!...


tant qu'il reste synchronisable avec Leopard&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2008)

Grug a dit:


> tant qu'il reste synchronisable avec Leopard&#8230;


 


> Apple participa à l'aventure en concevant un PowerBook 180 doté d'une antenne permettant de recevoir fax et autres. Ce portable fut nommé PowerBop. Moins d'une dizaine sont référencés aujourd'hui, que des prototypes.


----------



## vleroy (5 Janvier 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Ou un _Bi-Bop_  ?!...



tu parles là d'un objet culte que les moins de vingt ans ne peuvent pas connaître:rose:


----------



## Pierrou (5 Janvier 2008)

Moi je crois me souviendre d'un truc qui s'appelait le tatoo ( ou un truc comme ça :rateau: ) au début/milieu des années 90, un genre de tit boîtier qui permettait de recevoir des genre de SMS, comme un biper... 

Quelqu'un a déjà eu ça?


----------



## Simbouesse (5 Janvier 2008)

jamais eu mais connais le truc! En effet c'était les années 90. Mais fallais être pas trop loin, ça marchait à l'infra rouge je crois...


----------



## meskh (5 Janvier 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Moi je crois me souviendre d'un truc qui s'appelait le tatoo ( ou un truc comme ça :rateau: ) au début/milieu des années 90, un genre de tit boîtier qui permettait de recevoir des genre de SMS, comme un biper...
> 
> Quelqu'un a déjà eu ça?



Yes  Tatoo et TamTam, précurseurs de la communication instantanée :mouais:

Mais c'était il y fort longtemps.... :sleep:


----------



## vleroy (5 Janvier 2008)

Simbouesse a dit:


> jamais eu mais connais le truc! En effet c'était les années 90. Mais fallais être pas trop loin, ça marchait à l'infra rouge je crois...



non ça marchait comme les beepers américains, mais ça n'a jamais connu le succès escompté


----------



## meskh (5 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> non ça marchait comme les beepers américains, mais ça n'a jamais connu le succès escompté



ce fut ce qui fit démarrer Ola  préhistoire des communications mobiles en France


----------



## Pierrou (5 Janvier 2008)

ah ouais, Ola je me souviens... ma tante avait été une des premières de mon entourage à accéder au mobile avec un téléphone gros comme une batte de base ball... et rouge pâle, en plus... :rateau: 

et ce fut pour mes parents le début du cauchemar, quand de la bouche de ma soeur sortit une phrase qui devait se répéter souvent: "_Je veux un portable ! _"


----------



## vleroy (5 Janvier 2008)

et la beauté du premier startac... avec la slim batterie bien sûr:love:


----------



## meskh (5 Janvier 2008)

A cette époque Ericsson était encore Ericsson et les téléphones qu'ils proposaient étaient à la pointe


----------



## vleroy (5 Janvier 2008)

meskh a dit:


> A cette époque Ericsson était encore Ericsson et les téléphones qu'ils proposaient étaient à la pointe



ah mais ericsonn, c'est seulement un an après le startac, et c'est véritablement là qu'a commencé la miniaturisation avec la série des SH868


----------



## Grug (5 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> non ça marchait comme les beepers américains, mais ça n'a jamais connu le succès escompté


euh&#8230;

ça a connu un succès énorme au contraire, mais c'était, comme le bebop (succès limité lui, mais ce n'était qu'un test) avant le téléphone portable.


Souvenez vous, jeunes gens, qu'à l'époque internte n'était pas extrêmement développé, à part pour quelques nerds qui armés de leurs puissants modems 28.8 réussissaient, si ils avaient la chance d'habiter une grande ville, à échanger quelques mots avec les États Unis d'Amérique&#8230;  

les tamtam et autres tatoo, précurseurs des textos eurent un grand succès surtout auprès  des djeunes, qui à l'époque ne dansaient pas encore la tektonik (mais rassurez vous, ils dansaient déjà mal).

papy Grug


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Janvier 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Moi je crois me souviendre d'un truc qui s'appelait le tatoo ( ou un truc comme ça :rateau: ) au début/milieu des années 90, un genre de tit boîtier qui permettait de recevoir des genre de SMS, comme un biper...
> 
> Quelqu'un a déjà eu ça?



Au temps pour moi, c'était en effet, Tatoo ou Tam-Tam, je ne sais plus, bref une bouze qui a fait long feu... ou Pschiiittt si vous preferez ...

Sinon, j'ai connu ça... 10 kg environ !!  :rateau:


----------



## Bladrak (5 Janvier 2008)

Note que les points de fidélité, chez orange, te permettent pas d'avoir l'iPhone en réduction...


----------



## Pierrou (5 Janvier 2008)

Bladrak a dit:


> Note que les points de fidélité, chez orange, te permettent pas d'avoir l'iPhone en réduction...



Ben tiens...  

Ca m'aurait étonné aussi...  

Bon, je trouverai autre chose pour en avoir un


----------



## Bladrak (5 Janvier 2008)

Essaye de charmer la vendeuse


----------



## vleroy (5 Janvier 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Sinon, j'ai connu ça... 10 kg environ !!  :rateau:



Radiocom 2000 ne quittez pas... nous recherchons votre correspondant...Radiocom 2000 ne quittez pas... nous recherchons votre correspondant...Radiocom 2000 ne quittez pas... nous recherchons votre correspondant...Radiocom 2000 ne quittez pas... nous recherchons votre correspondant...
-Allo?


----------



## Pierrou (5 Janvier 2008)

Bladrak a dit:


> Essaye de charmer la vendeuse



Au téléphone ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Radiocom 2000 ne quittez pas... nous recherchons votre correspondant...Radiocom 2000 ne quittez pas... nous recherchons votre correspondant...Radiocom 2000 ne quittez pas... nous recherchons votre correspondant...Radiocom 2000 ne quittez pas... nous recherchons votre correspondant...
> -Allo?



   ... rha pitain, j'avais oublié ça... j'ai pas oublié le montant des factures par contre :affraid:   (et mon boss qui les payait encore moins ceci dit...  :rateau


----------



## Bladrak (5 Janvier 2008)

> Citation:
> Posté par Bladrak
> Essaye de charmer la vendeuse
> Au téléphone ?



Testé et approuvé !

Mais attention aux mauvaises surprises...


----------



## meskh (5 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Radiocom 2000 ne quittez pas... nous recherchons votre correspondant...Radiocom 2000 ne quittez pas... nous recherchons votre correspondant...Radiocom 2000 ne quittez pas... nous recherchons votre correspondant...Radiocom 2000 ne quittez pas... nous recherchons votre correspondant...
> -Allo?



Equipement de série dans la gamme Luxe de la R25 Reno


----------



## Pierrou (5 Janvier 2008)

Me souviens, quand j'étais en primaire ( dans les années 90 donc ), j'avais un copain dont le papa, qui était "coffre fort" ( comprenez, il vendait des coffre forts... et était plutôt une armoire à glace, d'ailleurs ), avait une Cibi dans sa grosse bagnole américaine ( chrysler chais pu quoi ), dont il nous faisait immanquablement une démo quand il nous emmenait à l'école pour dépanner...


----------



## NED (7 Janvier 2008)

J'avais un pote galeriste à Paris qui se la jouait un max avec un truc un peu comme le radiocom 2000. Je me rappelles pu de la marque. Y'avait comme une grosse batterie-malette aussi comme ça, on aurait dit un truc militaire. Jme demande si c'était pas un truc matra ou motorola. En tous cas ca fesait bien 10 kilos aussi, et sur les tables de bars, quand il venait prendre un café, c'était très discret en effet !!! :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (7 Janvier 2008)

Et comme de bien entendu, comme tous ces gens là à l'époque, il se sentait obligé de poser son parpaing sur la tite table du troquet


----------



## meskh (7 Janvier 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Et comme de bien entendu, comme tous ces gens là à l'époque, il se sentait obligé de poser son parpaing sur la tite table du troquet



et pire parfois ils s'en servaient


----------



## Pierrou (7 Janvier 2008)

Je préfère pas imaginer ce que donnait le mode vibreur sur une table de café entre deux verres de 16...


----------



## Bladrak (7 Janvier 2008)

Simple... Un tremblement de terre suivi d'un tsunami jaune !


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Janvier 2008)

génial comme lest ou comme projectile  les anciens de MacG on en eus certainement


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Janvier 2008)

Plus équilibré que le précédent pour un morceau dans chaque main


----------



## NED (7 Janvier 2008)

Graham en avait fait un pas mal aussi à l'époque !!!
 






Portée maximum de 50mètres, et ça dépendait de la météo....


----------



## fredintosh (7 Janvier 2008)

Excellent ! Ça marchait avec des impulsions lumineuses, si je comprends bien le shéma ?

Mieux que la fibre optique !


----------



## Bassman (8 Janvier 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Je sais pas où placer ce sujet, parce qu'il ne concerne pas le mac, ni des questions techniques, je voudrais plutôt faire appel au renard rusé assoiffé de sang qui sommeille en chacun de nous...
> Que je vous explique mes déboires avec la société de téléphonie mobile susnommée ( en titre) déjà.
> J'ai un forfait intense chais pas quoi avantage étudiant ( car, en plus d'être seigneur Sith, je suis étudiant, si... si...  ), avec 5 numéros gratos... ma foi ça marchait plutôt bien... jusqu'au 24 décembre, où je reçois un SMS m'informant que suite à un hors forfait de 75 euros, ma ligne est bloquée...;
> Je vous passe les détails, j'appelle le service client, le gars me dit que c'est une erreur de la part, et que le service réclamation me contacte dans la journée.  Bon, le 28, toujours pas de nouvelles, mis à part une facture m'informant que je vais casquer 210 euros le 1er janvier pour un hors forfait de 170 euros... :affraid:
> ...



Pierrou, je ne sais pas si tu as vu, mais Guillaume Gète à fait un article sur son blog qui ressemble peut être bien à ton soucis :

http://www.gete.net/blog/2007/12/18/quand-orange-oublie-le-forfait-illimite-de-liphone/


----------



## Pierrou (8 Janvier 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Plus équilibré que le précédent pour un morceau dans chaque main



Un ancêtre de la Wiimote et du Nunchuk en quelque sorte ?


----------



## Pierrou (12 Janvier 2008)

Hum... 

Après une semaine, et ayant reçu ma facture détaillée, j'ai rappelé Orange... 
La facture, que j'avais demandé le 24 décembre ( il était temps qu'elle arrive  ) m'apprend que, sur mes une heure de forfait, plus de 59 minutes ont été facturés vers des numéros illimités, idem pour les 30 SMS gratuits de je dispose.... Et sur tout le hors forfait, je n'aurai du payer que 12 euros 20 sur 170 euros ( et encore, en tarif surtaxé pour cause de dépassement c'est à dire moins en réalité )...
Donc bon, je les ai appelé, je leur ai dit ça... Je me suis heurté à un mur d'indifférence 

J'avoue que je sais vraiment plus quoi faire, parce qu'ils vont encore me prélever 75 euros à la fin de la semaine prochaine, et ça, ça risque de me foutre à découvert  :sick:

Qu'est ce que je peux faire, aidez moi !


----------



## Chang (14 Janvier 2008)

Ta moman avait pas contacte l'UFC ? C'etait du bluf ? Non parce que si tu montes un dossier et que tu poursuis la chose tu peux les faire suer ... ca prend beaucoup de temps et d'obstinations, mais ya pas de raison ... et deja tu dois pouvoir bloquer les prelevements ... C'est assez incroyable ce que tu racontes, surtout la sourde oreille partout ou tu te rends ... 

Bon courage


----------



## boddy (14 Janvier 2008)

Pour régler (si possible) un litige, la seule solution passe par le courrier en recommandé avec accusé de réception, plus photocopie de tous les documents qui prouvent ta bonne foi : facture Orange, relevé bancaire avec agios, etc... Par téléphone, tu ne tombes jamais sur la même personne, par contre, par courrier, en principe ils sont obligés de te répondre.


----------



## Lamégère (14 Janvier 2008)

boddy a dit:


> Pour régler (si possible) un litige, la seule solution passe par le courrier en recommandé avec accusé de réception, plus photocopie de tous les documents qui prouvent ta bonne foi : facture Orange, relevé bancaire avec agios, etc... Par téléphone, tu ne tombes jamais sur la même personne, par contre, par courrier, en principe ils sont obligés de te répondre.



Je suis d'accord sur le "en principe" mais il arrive parfois qu'il faille envoyer 2 ou 3 courriers en recommandé supplémentaires (ben oui des fois ils arrivent à perdre les recommandés entre le moment où ils les reçoivent et celui où ils doivent le traiter). Le recommandé reste toutefois la manière la plus sur d'avoir une réponse et surtout une réaction parce que le téléphone est effectivement une source  je m'en bat les c*****s à 0,34&#8364; la minute, ça finit par faire cher pour qu'on se foute de ton problème...
Bloquer le prélèvement est aussi une bonne idée parce que ça les fait toujours réagir très très rapidement (même si je suis pas sure que ça soit très légal, enfin vu ce qu'ils font, c'est de bonne guerre).


----------



## boddy (14 Janvier 2008)

Bloquer les prélèvements... le seul qui sera embêté c'est pas celui que tu crois : pas de paiement équivaut à une coupure de ligne + paiement tout de même avec pénalités de retard.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Janvier 2008)

Tu devrais appeler le service qualité client et expliquer ton cas, décrire les obstacles rencontrés et au besoin donner le lien de Bassman en prime. Le numéro est, sauf changement, le 0 800 222 444


----------



## Pierrou (14 Janvier 2008)

Ben ouais, j'essaie de les rappeler demain, si ça n'avance pas, je vais directement chez Que Choisir


----------

